# My Naturally Eccentric FOTD!



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 15, 2005)

That's really pretty and natural. Makes me want the Inventive Eyes quad even more!


----------



## velvet (Aug 15, 2005)

i love that!!
beautiful
i really wish i had those colors


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 15, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## user3 (Aug 15, 2005)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 15, 2005)

I love it all!!!! You're going to make me broke haha. You look gorgeous


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow I am loving that look.
Your skin is flawless * turns green with jealousy*


----------



## Julie (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow! You look Gorgeous! I love the blush. Is it easy to apply?

Also, what shade of the Biotherm Matte Souffle' Foundation are you?
I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Flawless.


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 15, 2005)

As beautiful as ever!  Hey, how do you like that prep & prime.  I'm considering getting that


----------



## lexywjt (Aug 15, 2005)

wow! its not to much its just enough to not seem high maintenance but still look absolutely gorgeous!!! are you a model? because you have great cheek bones and flawless skin!


----------



## user2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow Damzel looks really pretty on you!


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 15, 2005)

Ugh I hate you, you are gorgeous I love the colors too! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## vexvixen (Aug 15, 2005)

That is so georgeous! your skin is amazing! love the e/s!


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 15, 2005)

That makes me want that quad even more! (and I had absolutely no desire for it until I saw your swatches lol!)  You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 15, 2005)

Beautiful! I'm so excited for this collection! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 15, 2005)

I LOVE it!


----------



## breathless (Aug 15, 2005)

so perfect!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 15, 2005)

I thought this doesn't come out until September? Am I mistaken?


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Aug 15, 2005)

beautiful!!! how is the face primer?


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 16, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 16, 2005)

very pretty..


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 16, 2005)

oh noooo, i think you created a lemming for that quad! *must close eyes*

you look great though


----------



## user4 (Aug 16, 2005)

I LOVE IT, I WANT IT. WHEN DID IT COME OUT? I NEED TO GO SHOPPING!!!


----------



## anuy (Aug 16, 2005)

i want the quad now!!!! love it!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Aug 16, 2005)

very natural but classy, nice!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_Wow! You look Gorgeous! I love the blush. Is it easy to apply?

Also, what shade of the Biotherm Matte Souffle' Foundation are you?
I can't wait to try it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought #620, but it's way too pale right now... so for this pic I mixed it with my Face & Body C5 foundation. Shhhhhhh don't tell! 

This blushcreme is really easy to apply if you have the #187 brush. I swirl lightly my brush in the pot, and with circular motion, I blend it in the skin.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heather_Rae* 
_As beautiful as ever!  Hey, how do you like that prep & prime.  I'm considering getting that_

 
I'm not sure yet if Prep + Prime Lip really work... but for now, I can say that my lipsticks or lipglosses look better with this primer. 

Prep + Prime Skin is really nice. It's not too shimmery or moisturizing, so my skin don't appear more oily. It's like silk! And when you apply your foundation, it's so easy to blend it. Sometimes I have trouble with powdery foundation, they are cakey on dry areas... with Prep + Prime, no more dry skin around the nose!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexywjt* 
_wow! its not to much its just enough to not seem high maintenance but still look absolutely gorgeous!!! are you a model? because you have great cheek bones and flawless skin!_

 
Oh thanks! No I'm not a model..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I thought this doesn't come out until September? Am I mistaken?_

 
I got a Preview Night for Pro members! And the release date is August 25th.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennylopez1010* 
_beautiful!!! how is the face primer?_

 
Prep + Prime Skin is really nice. It's not too shimmery or moisturizing, so my skin don't appear more oily. It's like silk! And when you apply your foundation, it's so easy to blend it. Sometimes I have trouble with powdery foundation, they are cakey on dry areas... with Prep + Prime, no more dry skin around the nose!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_I LOVE IT, I WANT IT. WHEN DID IT COME OUT? I NEED TO GO SHOPPING!!!_

 
It's not out yet! The release date is August 25th!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
_very natural but classy, nice!_

 
Do you want to see the products in 'real life'?


----------



## user4 (Aug 16, 2005)

IM SO CONFUSED... LOL. EH WHATEVER... IT COMES OUT HERE ON THE 28TH. THIS SUCKS!!! LOL


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_IM SO CONFUSED... LOL. EH WHATEVER... IT COMES OUT HERE ON THE 28TH. THIS SUCKS!!! LOL_

 
A sunday? Weird...


----------



## user4 (Aug 16, 2005)

i know. it really is. i called the mac store and that's what they told me. then i called the pro store and they told me the same thing. and im not gonna be here that weekend... so i gotta wait till who knows when to get my naturally eccentric. so sad!!!


----------



## mia_forcier (Aug 17, 2005)

Gorgeous!  You have beautiful skin!!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
very natural but classy, nice!

 
Do you want to see the products in 'real life'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe, yeah it'd be cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't need a MAC counter, I have a PrettyKitty counter, it's even better


----------



## ladycandy (Aug 17, 2005)

you look so good!!
your skin is flawless!!


----------



## Tamgirl24 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ohhh, I like this alot!  Very pretty, I can't wait for Naturally Eccentric to come out in stores!!  :twisted:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i know. it really is. i called the mac store and that's what they told me. then i called the pro store and they told me the same thing. and im not gonna be here that weekend... so i gotta wait till who knows when to get my naturally eccentric. so sad!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Well, if you're able to go at the counter on August 25th, try it because there is a chance that both of your counters did a mistake.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
very natural but classy, nice!

 
Do you want to see the products in 'real life'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
hehe, yeah it'd be cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't need a MAC counter, I have a PrettyKitty counter, it's even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just let me know when you'll want to see everything!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tamgirl24* 
_Ohhh, I like this alot!  Very pretty, I can't wait for Naturally Eccentric to come out in stores!!  :twisted:_

 
It's only in 1 week, and I'm sure that you'll love it!


----------



## Luthien (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm going to Canada on the 26th, might have to stop by the Pro store in Vancouver and pick some of this stuff up!


----------



## toxicstardust (Aug 18, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxicstardust* 
_The eye shadow quad look so pretty on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! Twillery is so pretty! And Inventive is awesome as an eyeliner! (Dark, but you can still see that it's purple with shimmers)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 19, 2005)

It's beautifull as always.

How is it that any eye products that you wear look insanely shimmery and sparkly on you (but in a really good natural way) but it never looks like that on me or anyone else?!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh PK, youd look gorgeous wearing a trashbag and black vinyl across your face!! 
Looks amazing, your skills are soooo amazing, and it helps that you can pull off any color or look!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_It's beautifull as always.

How is it that any eye products that you wear look insanely shimmery and sparkly on you (but in a really good natural way) but it never looks like that on me or anyone else?!_

 
It's probably what I use, I always wear a base under my eye shadows. Sometimes, I mix them with Mixing Medium. Or it's the flash!


----------



## Pei (Aug 22, 2005)

U look flawless. Amazing.


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 29, 2005)

you have the prettiest skin I have seen!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 29, 2005)

so pretty!! i love all of your looks...u have amazing skill and gorgeous skin!


----------

